# Camper SKINNED!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The gentleman who owns the property where my son and I deer hunt, 3 decades ago put a little camper in a ravine abt 300 yds up on a hill, blocked from the winds by a nice little mature stand of pines. It never was what I'd call "nice", but it kept us warm at night, and the snow off us.(Noone lives within sight of the place, and it is not noticeable from the nearest road.) Last year, some a-holes tried to rip off the aluminum skin and gave up after only a foot or two. I had a battery drill and self-tapping screws and tacked it back down. My son was there for a day of bow hunting last week and reported someone had skinned the entire camper(apparently early this year from looks of the place) and left it with exposed rotting wood, frayed insulation, and holes all over. He said no way is the camper now, or forever more, useable! 
I slept in the camper twenty five years ago for the first time, and even then it was overrun with mice. Each year, we had to thoroughly clean, and fumigate it before we could stay in it but it was a decent place to "rough it" and saved us many $$ in motel rooms. Now a couple jerks, for a couple bucks for amuminum, have killed some fond memories for many who used it over the years! Oh to have been there with Jr. and a couple baseball bats when the crime was occurring!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I feel your frustration CJ. Terrible what people will do to the property of others. Hope you have somewhere to stay for deer season.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks bull. Options are for now, sleep in the back of the truck under the cap(tight-and chilly!), wrap the old camper in 5 mil plastic and try to dry it out (prob. not practical!), buy an old, cheap camper(time is too short!), rent a room (prob. none available), just stay home this year(starting to seem most likely!) Suppose we could drive down each day but with the price of gas, that could get expensive. Plus it just wouldn't be the same! Now that sucks!!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

CJ report the crime. Very few recycling places are accepting scrap without a picture ID. Maybe none of them are? The shell of that camper may still be sitting in a scrap yard somewhere near by.

It won't repair your camper but the satisfaction of legal action would be some relief. You may even be able to get restitution if the offenders are caught.

This sort of thing has been rampant since 2008. Law enforcement has done a pretty good job of establishing an information network with the places where the scrap can be turned in for money.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the camper but my son showed me a picture on his phone. It was a pathetic sight and was completely torn up inside. Doors and windows ripped out. Very depressing -pretty much decided to not bother trying to stay there at all. Will probably drive down a couple times. Looked in craigslist -not much available in price range. Bad thing is brother has come up from Va. last several years. Since we have no quarters, had to cancel. Doubly bad since we are in our 60s and prob. dont have too many hunts left? Hopefully we can do it next year. Let the owner know what happened. Says not much can be done. All this for a couple bucks for beer or weed. Crap! Nothing good lasts forever......


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

cj where do you hunt. i live in perry county and have a bunkhouse that my buddies from alabama sleep in during bow season. i have 1 friend from toledo staying in it during gun season and have 3 sets of bunks. i also have electric and it is very warm and nice if you and your son would want to stay here if it would save you money. just let me know you are more than welcome if you want to stay here. ben


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Do any of you guys have any tents? You can get pretty confortable in a decent tent for a few days even in this weather. I hope you find a way to get out even if just for a few days
It really is a shame the damage that goes on for just a few dollars of scrap metal. My neightbor has copper gutters and someone stole their downspouts at 3:00 in the morning a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel your pain.I went to Indy for my yearly deer hunt to find my tripod stolen than come back home and my deer cart also stolen from the Metro Park controll hunt.All the other hunters in the park wouldn't take it cause I told each one that they are more than welcome to use it.I talked to them all and they are pissed as I am.It helped them out as much as I.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man that sucks big time ..we had a camper that we left on our 224 acre farm down south went 4 year's ago and someone shot it .. well put it this way it look like it went to war and lost twice ..good thing we had insurance on it we got 3 time what we paid for it ...


----------

